# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  22.09.2017 RIFF Box updates - more ISP models support

## mohamed73

Hello,
Following DLL-s are uploaded to support area: Acer Liquid Z330HTC OneM7 (PN0710000)Lenovo K910Samsung A500KSamsung J510FNSamsung N7100Sony C1605ZTE_V880E 
To download and install newly released updates, start RIFF JTAG Manager,  go to Box Service TAB and click "Check for Updates" button.

----------

